# hurricane stove



## curber

So I'm just wondering why there's not more info on the net about hurricane wood stoves? I've got two of them. A double door big stove and a single door smaller one. I think  there a pretty good stove. Just wondering what others opinion is of them? Pat


----------



## pen

I moved this to the classic stove forum because I'm fairly certain these stoves have some age on them.

Did you buy these units or did they come with the house?

Welcome to the site.

pen


----------



## webbie

curber said:
			
		

> So I'm just wondering why there's not more info on the net about hurricane wood stoves? I've got two of them. A double door big stove and a single door smaller one. I think  there a pretty good stove. Just wondering what others opinion is of them? Pat



I remember seeing ads for them, but don't know much.
I will see if I can locate an ad or spec sheet.


----------



## curber

I bought the stoves. They have a really good blower/heat tube system that really kicks out the heat. I've been burning the big one in the basement for about 4 days. We have had snow and cold nights hear in Idaho falls. Thanks Pat


----------



## begreen

Good deal Pat. Can you post some pictures of the stoves?


----------



## curber

Hears the little one.  Not installed yet and I'm not sure I need it in the house.


----------



## curber

And the big one I'm currently using. And also how I'm storing my wood. When I need to fill the wood box I put a scrap piece of 12 inch pvc threw the window and send the wood down it into the wood box. Works great.


----------



## begreen

Thanks! It's an interesting design with what looks like a large convection chamber on top of the fire box. Is there a baffle in there too?


----------



## curber

No baffle. The flames just heat the tubes that the blower blows threw. It seems to work good so far.


----------



## fossil

I lived in Idaho Falls 1971-1974...I _know_ how cold it can get there.  B-r-r-r-r!  Rick


----------



## Redbear86

Hi, I live just south of Pocatello, i've seen a lot of these stoves for sale in this area but havn't seen much mention of them on this site, they have a neat wildlife scene on the door that i've seen painted silver too, i like your way of bringing in wood, gives me an idea as i will be installing a wood eating dragon in my basement soon too! I was wondering how big your house is and whether or not that stove seems to be heating the whole house? Thanks for your post!


----------



## curber

House is 2200sq ft and we've had the stove going these last few cold nights. I have a duct booster fan in the floor just about strait above the stove. The stove does heat the whole house very good so far. The temps are about 85-90 in the family room downstairs (close to the stove) and 70-75 upstairs. I know where I can get another one of those big crates for 40.00 if you want one. Pat


----------



## webbie

There was actually a page in my 1979 woodstove directory about these...BUT, the page is torn out and missing! I have pulled pages from it over the years and scanned them...so they are laying around somewhere!

I'll keep my eye out!


----------



## mineitnow

Hello, I'm new here but stumbled on this thread and had to interject...

Curber:  I have the exact same stove (almost) - it is identical, probably in every way, but it is rear "discharge".  It has the pipe coming out of the back of the stove.  

I'm in the same boat as everyone - I would love to see some factory paperwork on the stove (specs, btu, clearances, etc).  It looks like Craig has the book, but the page is missing!  Now that's just bad luck for those of us with this stove!

I've reviewed some of the guidelines posted on this site concerning clearances, etc, but I would like to see factory spec's on this stove, if at all possible.  So, I'm bringing this thread back to the top with the hope that someone can come up with something.  I've google'd it until I'm exhausted - all I can find is ads (and expired ads) of Hurricane stoves for sale on Craigslist, etc.  Majorly frustrating.  

I'm in the process of checking local code, but I would appreciate anybody's advice on installing the stove.  I grew up with primary heat woodstoves, but haven't installed one myself.  Can someone point me to the "bible", concerning installation of non-UL stoves?  I apologize - I know everything I need is on this site, but I haven't had too much time to browse.  

Glad to be part of the site (forum).  Thanks, Wayne


----------



## Shane

I pulled a few of them out and replaced them with newer stoves.  I don't have any idea on BTU rating or anything but they were heavy and seemed well constructed.  Just pre EPA.  I'm surprised out of three stoves the tags aren't on atleast one of them.  I don't have the ones we pulled out anymore they're long sold on consignment.


----------



## mineitnow

Yes, it surprised me that I could find no tag also.  Not even sure where the tag should be, but I know mine doesn't have one on it.  Yes, the hinges and stuff are still tight, and it has a nice blower that is integrated from blowing low on the back of the stove, up and through the tubing that is welded into the top of the stove (see Redbear's photo above).  Mine seems to be in very good shape.  I'm excited to get it installed, but that will be a week or two at least.  Again, any and all info. anyone can give me about this stove will be greatly appreciated.  It has the deer on the left door, a moose on the right door, and a mountain scene on both.  Anyway, I'm looking forward to hearing more responses!  Thanks!


----------



## mineitnow

Bringing this one back to the top again with hopes that someone will read it and have some info. available.  Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## mineitnow

So, my Hurricane stove looks like the above photos, but it is rear vent, 8".  It also has a handle that comes out of the front, above the doors and below the blower tubes, to control a damper that's in the outlet.  It's a rod that runs through the top of the firebox to the damper assembly.  I'm not sure what type of handle it had on the end of the rod initially - I welded a piece of 1/2" round to the end of it where I will install a spring to keep the heat down.  Anyway, I have a stupid question:  Since the stove has it's own damper, do I need to have a damper in the stovepipe?  I initially thought I would install one, and that way I could close both, but the more I think about it, I'm not so sure...    For all I know, two dampers will not be useful, because it will be too much and just choke the fire completely.  Can some of you share your experiences/knowledge on this subject?  Thanks in advance, Wayne


----------



## curber

I dont have one in  my stove. Pat


----------



## Redbear86

Hey pat i saw your stove for sale on Craigslist, did you get an upgrade?


----------



## begreen

He just brought back home some Harmany.


----------



## curber

Yeah I scored a harmon tl300. Where you at in se Idaho? Pat


----------



## Redbear86

a little south of arimo, i commute to pocatello for work


----------



## 4123

Hi there.  I have a large Hurricane Stove that I've been using here in the Pacific Northwest for 30years.  Wood is our only source of heat and the Hurricane is going 24/7 for around 8 months a year. The door latch (right door) has become loose due to the hole that the arm passes through is rounding out and has become too large.  I've jury rigged it several times but its slowly wearing out to the point that it can't be repaired any more.  I need a right side door.  Does anyone know where I can find one?  Thanks,  Ron


----------



## curber

Dont know about the door but theres a whole nother stove hear on craigslist. Pat


----------



## BrendaJ

4123 said:


> Hi there. I have a large Hurricane Stove that I've been using here in the Pacific Northwest for 30years. Wood is our only source of heat and the Hurricane is going 24/7 for around 8 months a year. The door latch (right door) has become loose due to the hole that the arm passes through is rounding out and has become too large. I've jury rigged it several times but its slowly wearing out to the point that it can't be repaired any more. I need a right side door. Does anyone know where I can find one? Thanks, Ron


  This is my first time posting.  My dad use to build these stoves in NW Minnesota.  I remember seeing the steel plant stacked with these stoves when I was a kid.  He also built a bigger double barrel stove they called the "Pribbs 48" that kicked out the heat like you woudn't believe.  I don't know much about the design or BTU out put, but I think I can find some literature on it.  Asked my dad and he said he could build one in his sleep.  When he stopped production he loaded up a semi and a guy in northern Canada bought them all.  My dad kept a few for his own use.  I know we still have a bunch of wood nobs for the handles.


----------



## begreen

Welcome Brenda. Thanks for the great background info. These look like stout, well-made heaters.


----------



## Pattie Wolosyn

Hi,

Just saw this and wanted to see if anyone has found any product info on these stoves.  My husband purchased on about 20 years ago and we are about to install it in our cabin.  We need information on installation etc.  Anything would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you

PKWolosyn


----------



## Frozen Tundra

I am reviving this old thread specifically so I can talk to Brenda. Please PM me Brenda, I have a few questions for you about your Dad's experiences working at Hurricane.  Thank you.


----------



## Frozen Tundra

And a general question to all: does anyone know where the Hurricane stoves were manufactured, or what the parent company name is/was (IF there was a parent company)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Schluterton

Frozen Tundra said:


> And a general question to all: does anyone know where the Hurricane stoves were manufactured, or what the parent company name is/was (IF there was a parent company)?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Not sure where they were manufactured but mine has the plate on the back.  It's not easy to read.  I cleaned it up as best I could. Hope it helps.


----------



## Jags

Brenda hasn't been seen on this site since November of 2012.  I hope you are not holding your breath...


----------



## Schluterton

Jags said:


> Brenda hasn't been seen on this site since November of 2012.  I hope you are not holding your breath...



Meant to put it up there for Frozen Tundra. He was looking for info. Probably posted in the wrong spot.  Sorry.


----------



## Jags

Schluterton said:


> Meant to put it up there for Frozen Tundra. He was looking for info. Probably posted in the wrong spot.  Sorry.


 No problem - my response was also to FT.


----------



## 08TNytro40

Jags said:


> No problem - my response was also to FT.



Hi I am new to the site also looking for some info on these stoves.  I will post the a picture of the label on the back and front of the stove.  Thanks any info is appreciated.


----------



## Frozen Tundra

Jags said:


> Brenda hasn't been seen on this site since November of 2012.  I hope you are not holding your breath...



Well, rats. Seems like she had some good info I could have used, oh well.


----------



## Frozen Tundra

08TNytro40 said:


> Hi I am new to the site also looking for some info on these stoves.  I will post the a picture of the label on the back and front of the stove.  Thanks any info is appreciated.



Man, that is a pretty stove! I have the 11 hole, which is one size up from yours, with the same motif on the doors. My sister has the same one you have and I also have the 7 hole, which is a size smaller than yours. I am looking for the 5 hole, it is a single door.

I did some digging and found where the trade mark was registered, but that is all so far. I tried calling the man who used to sell them in my home town to see if he had any idea where they were made, but he didn't know either.

It is my opinion that Hurricanes are the BEST wood stoves due the blower system. The pipes that run through the firebox is just so simple and effective. Maybe Someone at UL can dig up some info on Hurricane...


----------



## Sportzmen

First time post;

I just picked up one of these Hurricane's yesterday and I thought he said he had all the paperwork with it....He didn't on the stove. Mine came with a pellet attachment on it......Can I use wood in this as well....? I know nothing about these things....


----------



## Sportzmen

These Hurricane Wood Stoves were made in Blackfoot, ID.  They began manufacturing these in the early 80's.... I just picked one up yesterday that has the Collins 4000 Hopper. Those were made in Bozeman, MT. By reading the history on the Pellet Hopper by; Collins, It's the first pellet hopper for wood stoves ever invented...(1980).. I also gave a hefty price for it...


----------



## Sportzmen

Blackfoot, ID. is where these Hurricane Stoves were built....


----------



## Sportzmen

Well I have her up and running.... Spoke to Mr. Collins himself today (inventor of the Collins 4000 Pellet Hopper for wood burning stoves) and he guided me through getting it going...To say the least I was a bit hesitant firing it up.... Once fired it is an amazing thing.....I'm up to near 85 degrees in the cabin in as little as two and a half hours...now to control the heat module settings....


----------



## WyomingWinters

First time poster.
I am looking for information, I have a hurricane wood burning stove that I am looking to sell because I don't need it anymore. Only because I live in a trailer and I have a toddler. But I don't know how much to sell it for, any information at all would be greatly appreciated. Mine doesn't have a plate located on it anywhere.


----------



## Scotter

Sportzmen said:


> Blackfoot, ID. is where these Hurricane Stoves were built....


Do you know the company name that manufactures these? I have the Hurricane HS 100 and am trying to find the installation specs to prove to my homeowners insurance that it was installed correctly.


----------



## BrendaJ

Sportzmen said:


> Blackfoot, ID. is where these Hurricane Stoves were built....


These stoves where not manufactured in ID!  The originals where built in East Grand Forks MN.  The parent company was sold off a few years back and the brothers retired in the late 90's.  I will see if I can get my dad to log onto this forum to answer questions.  I haven't since 2012 due to family illness.


----------

